# What is the best climber stand these days?



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking at the summit viper that cabelas has for 260 plus shipping. Looking to replace the homemade 50+# climber stand my father gave me 10 years ago. Suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I've heard that that stand is top of the line...been looking too!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lone Wolf without a doubt


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Summit Goliath which is a fat man version of the Viper. I absolutely love it. I dont hunt without it. It has spoiled me. I hunted with a buddy last year who has stands up all over the property. I was out of that hang on in 2 hours. Killed my back. I can sit in my Summit all day without any discomfort. Its simple to get setup and climb and its lightweight and easy to carry but the comfort factor dose it for me. I will never be without my Summit!!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Summit viper all the way. I go 260lbs and these things are rock solid. I dont hesitate to put all my weight on one corner of the wrap around bar if i need to. Even then nothing moves at all.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I also have the summit viper and there's no better IMO. Shot over an 8 point at 6 pm yesterday out of it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lots of good stands out there. It would be good if you could try a couple to see how confident you are using them. I never liked the viper with the cables. I'm sure that will put me in the rare group of people. Bass Pro has a really good deal on an API climber for 149.00. That's a heck of a price.There is a Millennium for sale in the classifieds . They are very comfortable stands. My treelounge is the cats butt for comfort but too much to carry around for me. I stopped using climbers for the most part and use lock-ons and sticks so I can hunt from the tree I need to.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I have a Summit Goliath which is a fat man version of the Viper. I absolutely love it. I dont hunt without it. It has spoiled me. I hunted with a buddy last year who has stands up all over the property. I was out of that hang on in 2 hours. Killed my back. I can sit in my Summit all day without any discomfort. Its simple to get setup and climb and its lightweight and easy to carry but the comfort factor dose it for me. I will never be without my Summit!!


BassBlaster-I was reading the feedback on cabelas about the summit goliath. Someone reported that unless you are 6ft or taller it might be too big of a base to negotiate. I am 5-9. Don't know if that matters or not. 

I gaff at work all the time and have used this steel/ sheetmetal homemade stand for the past 10 yrs or so. I would imagine a 20 pound stand would be easy to use. What's your .02 on it?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

i bought a summit viper ss this year and ABSOLUTELY love it, it is awesome. I had a cabelas brand climber fall on me a few years ago and i went strictly to ladders, this was my first year out of that rut and i tell you what i was missing out. it is light, solid, comfortable, plain out worth every penny awesome. 

just my .02


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Treewalker all day.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a Hunters view climber I bought a couple years ago that I don't hardly use anymore. It is one of the ones with the rubber coated cables. It's comfy and sturdy but I gotta tell you once I started buying and setting up ladder stands. I tucked away that climber. But then again I am hunting private land and leave my ladders up all season. I have thought about selling that climber numerous times. But I only payed $99 for it brand new about ten years ago. It's still in excellent shape but it's one of those things you just wanna hang onto just in case ya know. It's no Summit but I've killed a handful of deer out of it.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

I LOVE SUMMIT STANDS!!! Think I got it round 99-2000 My summit has gone upa many of thin skin trees dry and wet yes im using it again this year without a doubt (ten years lots of wear). Quick, quiet, and sturdy and it still is the lightest stand Ive ever carried.

API is also a great stand. My dad actually came out of a cheaper api stand (hes ok) within 48 hours the owner of API called my dad and appologized and was willing to handle any bills. Cant remember the stand he was sent but you better pack three meals cause you can sit ALLLLLL DAY in it.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in the lone wolf camp: has never creaked or clanked and is light.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the API Grandslam it's light simple and economical. I have used the vipers and they are pretty nice stands as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with a summit. I have a viper and I love it. Its user friendly, comfortable, tough, safe and lightweight. I have a front bar on mine and I think you would have to try pretty hard to fall out. I do wear my harness but I have never come close to falling. I even catch a nap in it from time to time. 

I love it! If I could hang it in my livingroom to watch football I would!

Brian


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

kernal83 said:


> Lone Wolf without a doubt


I agree...You get what you pay for and lone wolf is the best...They are light, you can climb crooked and knarley trees with it, they are quiet packing and climbing, and the climb easily. If you can offord the $$$ they are the way to go. Get the sit and climb model not the hand climber. You see em come up used every now and then. I think there is actually one on Ohio waterfowler right now.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I have a Summit Goliath which is a fat man version of the Viper. I absolutely love it. I dont hunt without it. It has spoiled me. I hunted with a buddy last year who has stands up all over the property. I was out of that hang on in 2 hours. Killed my back. I can sit in my Summit all day without any discomfort. Its simple to get setup and climb and its lightweight and easy to carry but the comfort factor dose it for me. I will never be without my Summit!!


nuf said i agree.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

http://www.lonewolfstands.com/shoppingcart/Products/Sit-and-Climb-Combo__SCC.aspx


Another level of treestands. I presonally like the hang on model. But fixing on adding their climber to the arsenal.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thompson240 said:


> BassBlaster-I was reading the feedback on cabelas about the summit goliath. Someone reported that unless you are 6ft or taller it might be too big of a base to negotiate. I am 5-9. Don't know if that matters or not.
> 
> I gaff at work all the time and have used this steel/ sheetmetal homemade stand for the past 10 yrs or so. I would imagine a 20 pound stand would be easy to use. What's your .02 on it?


Well, the Goliath is made for bigger hunters but in all honestly, I believe the platform is the same as all thier other stands. If its bigger, its not by much. The real difference is that it has more room between the rails on the upper portion. Even if your not a bigger guy but would still like a little more room in the stand, I dont see why it would be trouble. Its only a couple pounds heavier than the Viper. The guy that wrote that review must be one of those girly man types, lol!!

Edit: I just checked the website, the Goliath platform is the same platform used in all the other Summit climbers.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Summit here too, I cant say anything bad about it.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Its only a couple pounds heavier than the Viper. The guy that wrote that review must be one of those girly man types, lol!!


LMAO THANKS BB. I think I can handle it...as long as someone can hold my purse, lol. 

I am going with the Summit Goliath. It looks like a good place to take a girly man nap on the 3rd day of gun season after 4 nights of eucre, chili, turkey noodle soup, and beer until 1am.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

summits are great. i have a loggy bayou mega transformer now. i like it a lil better cuz its lighter. but ive had summer viper also. both great stands and nothin wrong with the lone wolfs but they are pricey.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I like my summit viper. I have used an api and liked it also.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thompson240 said:


> LMAO THANKS BB. I think I can handle it...as long as someone can hold my purse, lol.
> 
> I am going with the Summit Goliath. It looks like a good place to take a girly man nap on the 3rd day of gun season after 4 nights of eucre, chili, turkey noodle soup, and beer until 1am.


No problem. You wont be disapointed with that stand. Just a fair warning though, it will spoil you. You will refuse to hunt without it!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

API Bowhunter, bought mine off of the net and its the first climber ive ever used. I love it light weight and comfy.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Just bought the millenium M-1 out of the market place yesterday. Haven't hunted it yet but I have done some practice climbs and I am digging that thing! It's like a lazy boy 20 feet in the air. Light and quiet to pack in.


----------



## backpeddle (Oct 11, 2010)

Viper ss never a problem in many years!! Can't go wrong.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i can't believe nobody has said anything about ol man treestands. i have used many climbers (api, summit, bass pro brand). Hands down my ol man is the best.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

ole man brand are fantastic, comfortable and lightweight.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a Viper as well as many of my friends. I highly recommend it. I hunt from daybreak to dark some days and can honestly say this stand is COMFORTABLE! Like sitting in your lazyboy. Great stand!!!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey there is a viper SS on CL in sporting in Columbus. 150 it won't be there long. Also a lw hand climber for 250


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have the Lone Wolf Sit and Climb. It is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! If I didn't have it, I would look very seriously at the Ole Man. For the money, I think they make a great climber. I have also owned the Tree Lounge. It's a heavy, loud cumbersome pile a scrap metal. Though, my best friend loves his. 

I have also tried a Summit stand and I hate them. I just do not like their cables and they don't seem to fold up well. I can't stand them. 

I don't have experience with API or Millenium climbers.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I second critter with the Lone Wolf sit and climb. Good combo of comfort, weight, and ease of use. weighs 20 lbs. and folds up nice and flat, quietest stand I have ever used. The platform is cast aluminum so there's not really any square tubing to amplify the sound. Only drawback is when it's really cold out the latches on the cables are really stiff.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had a gorilla climber years ago that slipped down the tree with me in it and almost broke both of my legs. i swore off climbers. but i did miss the ability of hunting anywhere and then this year, i had a new area i wanted to check out. george uhl had a summit viper he let me use. i love this thing, but he said he wanted it back, something about wanting to hunt out of it. i did think the top part of the viper was a bit cramped, i like to ratchet strap the bottom to the tree, makes it really secure and squeezing down thru was a bit cramped. so i went to summits website and found they make a large stand, its called the titan. i went online and found gander mtn has it(at least online). i make a lot of trips to gander mtn and never seen them. i decided to take a ride out there and see what they had anyhow, figured i just get the viper and live with it, i seen that out there. woohoo!!


----------

